# What’s the lowest rating of a PAX that you’ll accept?



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Now that i'm driving more, i'm starting to pay more attention to pax ratings before accepting...my basic rule of thumb lately is to not pick up anyone with a rating lower than my driver rating (4.84) ...

*Do you accept all pax or do you have a ratings limit for who you will accept?*

PS: _I know that sometimes even a low rated pax can be great, so please no "one time I picked up a 3.20 and he was great!" Stories..._


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

4.8


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm a wishy washy believer in nuance. It all depends.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

As long as it’s a 1.5x or above and no more than a five minute pick up rating doesn’t matter.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

4.7 is the lowest I will go. Unless I’m out a ways and want a ride back into town then yes I will risk it. Typically the low rated ones are college kids or people visiting from CA.


----------



## Yasir Mehmood (Feb 16, 2018)

My app not get opened due to an error
Something need to be updated? ??
what is this?


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Had a guy with a 4.6, still took it. 

Walks out at 11:30 AM - holding a beer in a glass, clear as day. Tell him, can't have open intoxicants. Can tell hes pissed.

Gets in car, very awkward. Start talking about other stuff to diffuse situation - begins to complain about everyone with F* bombs...just had a nasty attitude. Bragged about how much money he makes. Of course, no tips.


----------



## whatprotection (Oct 22, 2017)

Up to this point I've accepted nearly every ride without much regard to ratings. After being burned by 2 passengers one very low rated and one very high rated I have come up with a new system. The new system is to accept every passenger 4.69 Andover or 4.91 and under and to use discretion with the rest. Passengers with a very high rating are most likely to be New Riders. I think it's fair enough to lead new drivers carry New Riders so that everyone can have some experience of what to expect and what to demand before I deal with them period on the low side self-explanatory. Since I know most drivers don't have the time to bother with rating passengers anything but 5 if only for the sake of preserving our business getting that little rating from a driver over a long enough period of time takes a lot of work


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

IERide said:


> Now that i'm driving more, i'm starting to pay more attention to pax ratings before accepting...my basic rule of thumb lately is to not pick up anyone with a rating lower than my driver rating (4.84) ...
> 
> *Do you accept all pax or do you have a ratings limit for who you will accept?*
> 
> PS: _I know that sometimes even a low rated pax can be great, so please no "one time I picked up a 3.20 and he was great!" Stories..._


0.0 and above.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Honestly I don't get too many low rated pax requests. Probably either has to do with the city I drive in (people are nice) or perhaps the software pairing me with similarly rated pax (I'm at 4.94 currently).

When I do, I'll take just about anyone in the daytime but get more discerning if they are likely to be drunk....anything under about 4.75 is risky.

It's uncanny how pax of a certain ethnic group almost always have ratings in the 4.7's...probably due to one or more characteristic aromas. I know what to expect so I don't mind.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

IERide said:


> Now that i'm driving more, i'm starting to pay more attention to pax ratings before accepting...my basic rule of thumb lately is to not pick up anyone with a rating lower than my driver rating (4.84) ...
> 
> *Do you accept all pax or do you have a ratings limit for who you will accept?*
> 
> PS: _I know that sometimes even a low rated pax can be great, so please no "one time I picked up a 3.20 and he was great!" Stories..._


----------



## Sethticles (Sep 21, 2017)

Nothing below 4.6


----------



## DubLuv (Jan 8, 2018)

Depends on how busy it is and if my other apps are busy, but generally speaking I have the following guidelines. 

Below 4.7, nope
Uber Pool, Uber Fool - Pool requests I let time out, never decline
More than 7-10 mins away, likely not
Certain spots in town depending on time of day I know will take a long time to find drunken pax


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

what’s the didference between letting it time out or declining it?


----------



## DubLuv (Jan 8, 2018)

SpongemanGreg said:


> what's the didference between letting it time out or declining it?


They have to wait a tiny bit longer.


----------



## Bozzy (Jan 14, 2018)

*Pool* - rating doesn't matter as I never have nor ever will take a pool request
*X* - 4.8 to 4.99 
*Select* - 4.5 or higher

I won't pick up newbie 5* riders on X, they annoy me with redundant questions.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

The PAX rating is wishy washy and doesn't truly reflect the PAX. 

I picked up Woody Harrelson this past Wednesday. The account was in his friends name and his rating was 4.64. I didn't even realize it was him until I was listening to their conversation and I was like damn he sounds familiar. I was trying to put his face and voice together all trip. Anyways, the ride went smooth and halfway into it I figured out who he was. He left me a $20 tip after I dropped them off. I guess for not bugging him about stupid celebrity questions and staying out of the way I guess. His rating must be low because he must have rubbed a noisy driver the wrong way. He must be in town shooting for that Highwaymen movie. 

Since joining this Uber forum and talking about ratings and reading other people's comments I decided to log in and check my on Uber PAX rating just out of curiosity since I rarely use it and never even knew I had a rating until I started driving for Uber. My rating is 4.67 rating. I've only had 9 lifetime trips. All of them were day time trips on the way to Midas or on the way to a concert. If you want to crunch the numbers it could have been 8 drivers that gave me 5 star ratings and one driver gave me a 2 star rating or 7 drivers with 5 stars, 1 driver with a 4 star, and 1 driver with a 3 star. Either way as long as the total is 42 points divide it by 9 (trips) and you get a 4.67 rating. I'm pretty sure it was the first option because I know who gave me a bad rating. The guy was mad at me because he went to the back of my apartment building which is locked. I actually called him when he was 5 minutes away from picking me up to warn him about the GPS leading everybody the wrong the direction. He basically said he'll figure it out when he gets there and blew me off and hung up the phone while I was still trying to talk to him. So when he gets to the apartment complex he calls me back telling me he's at the back gate and he can't get in. So I tell him that's why I tried to call him. Anyways, when he finally picks me up he was in a bad mood for the whole trip. Apparently I'm to blame for the GPS issue despite trying to call him. He got a 3 star rating from me. If I would have known he gave me a 2 star I would have made mine a 1 star. 

Anyways, just know that the sample size for the riders must not be all that big. All my Uber rides were cool except for that one. I guess I gotta get 6 more 5 star ratings to get 72 points for 15 trips which equals 4.8 even. Imagine that 14 5 stars ratings but one guy's 2 star rating is hard to get over. As a Driver I wished that they would let us see an estimated lifetime trips the rider has. Saying somebody is a 5 star rider out of a 100 rides is different than oh they are 5 stars out of only 5 rides. Likewise with the bad ratings. If a guy has 100 trips and his rating is 4.3 you know that that guy/lady is a basket case but if they only have 10 trips then basically that could mean that they had 1 bad experience with a driver out of 10 and that may or may not have been all of their fault. I don't think that is grounds for ignoring their trip.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

IERide said:


> Now that i'm driving more, i'm starting to pay more attention to pax ratings before accepting...my basic rule of thumb lately is to not pick up anyone with a rating lower than my driver rating (4.84) ...
> 
> *Do you accept all pax or do you have a ratings limit for who you will accept?*
> 
> PS: _I know that sometimes even a low rated pax can be great, so please no "one time I picked up a 3.20 and he was great!" Stories..._


I might have to pick up Jim with a 1.0 just to ask him how his score is so low plus it is PT.. and he maybe drunk at Hooters and misplaced his pin.

Yo Jimbo those big fat Ti++ies distracting your abilty to drop your pin correctly or was it the 5 pitchers of Budweiser? Tru Tru


----------



## DubLuv (Jan 8, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I might have to pick up Jim with a 1.0 just to ask him how his score is so low plus it is PT.. and he maybe drunk at Hooters and misplaced his pin.
> 
> Yo Jimbo those big fat Ti++ies distracting your abilty to drop your pin correctly or was it the 5 pitchers of Budweiser? Tru Tru


I think I would have to pick him up out of curiosity.


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

For me, it all depends on the time of pick up. Riders, in general, are ok to deal with but when they are drunk then it will be another story. Drunks do not know who they are, let alone what they do to you or to themselves. 

Nighttime I will apply very strict rules to avoid unexpected things. Not only rating but the pickup location and how they look like when I arrive.

Daytime I usually do not set rating threshold to pick up but I will try to make conjunction between pick up point and rating to make a decision.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DubLuv said:


> I think I would have to pick him up out of curiosity.


I've done this.
I don't start the trip till we've had a little 'come to Jesus' talk.
I ask if they have trouble getting a car, if they say yes, I explain why.
If they say no, I express surprise and point out their rating.

If, during our talk, they start going off the rail, I decline the ride with no charge.
If they do not go off the rails, I start the trip and during the trip give some tips on how to get it up, with 'tips' being the operative word.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Honestly I don't get too many low rated pax requests. Probably either has to do with the city I drive in (people are nice) or perhaps the software pairing me with similarly rated pax (I'm at 4.94 currently).
> 
> When I do, I'll take just about anyone in the daytime but get more discerning if they are likely to be drunk....anything under about 4.75 is risky.
> 
> It's uncanny how pax of a certain ethnic group almost always have ratings in the 4.7's...probably due to one or more characteristic aromas. I know what to expect so I don't mind.


You obviously never had Rakos in your car. Talk about stink ta' high heaven



UberBastid said:


> I've done this.
> I don't start the trip till we've had a little 'come to Jesus' talk.
> I ask if they have trouble getting a car, if they say yes, I explain why.
> If they say no, I express surprise and point out their rating.
> ...


Nah, too much effort, IMO.
Declined a 4.45 this morning. No thank you!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> You obviously never had Rakos in your car. Talk about stink ta' high heaven
> 
> Nah, too much effort, IMO.
> Declined a 4.45 this morning. No thank you!


Was Rakos on vacation in North Korea?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Was Rakos on vacation in North Korea?


He's actually a dual citizen. He married the dear leaders sisters, cousin, son-in-laws', best friends, uncles, wifes, pet snow monkey!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> You obviously never had Rakos in your car. Talk about stink ta' high heaven
> 
> Nah, too much effort, IMO.
> Declined a 4.45 this morning. No thank you!


Yea, it really depends on my mood. If I get curious enough, and it's slow and I feel like messing with it ... I do it. Not very often, but ... 
Declined a 4.6 today, but I wasn't in the mood. Bet I didn't say more than a dozen words all day.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Joshua J said:


> Had a guy with a 4.6, still took it.
> 
> Walks out at 11:30 AM - holding a beer in a glass, clear as day. Tell him, can't have open intoxicants. Can tell hes pissed.
> 
> Gets in car, very awkward. Start talking about other stuff to diffuse situation - begins to complain about everyone with F* bombs...just had a nasty attitude. Bragged about how much money he makes. Of course, no tips.


That trip is a "drive away" and cancelled with "OTHER". Then a short note to Uber support that the guy insisted he take his beer along.


----------



## dell87 (Sep 29, 2017)

picked a girl with a 3.3 once


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

I accept 4.7 or higher. 

If a rating is low enough for Uber to terminate me, it's low enough for me to not take the ride.


----------



## MDCCLXXVI (Mar 10, 2018)

Uber X - 4.8 or higher.

Select requests get a little more leeway.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

I take 4.5's all the time. 

HONESTLY, they sometimes get in the car and I can only wonder what or how they received such a rating. Reading some of the driver's "rating criteria" here on the forum - I can't say I'm surprised if they're from some of the bigger cities(3 stars for no cash tip, etc.) Another thought is they took Ubers drunk/with drunk idiot friends and got downrated also. Also minorities/people of color/foreign almost always have lower ratings in general.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

IERide said:


> Now that i'm driving more, i'm starting to pay more attention to pax ratings before accepting...my basic rule of thumb lately is to not pick up anyone with a rating lower than my driver rating (4.84) ...
> 
> *Do you accept all pax or do you have a ratings limit for who you will accept?*
> 
> PS: _I know that sometimes even a low rated pax can be great, so please no "one time I picked up a 3.20 and he was great!" Stories..._


On second thought, Uber pax should have a rating of 4.6 or higher and Lyft paax should have a rating of 4.85 or higher (Lyft pax rate poorly). My rating for Uber is 4.84, for VIA 4.96, for Lyft 4.52 (ever since I started picking Lyft pax up on the South Side and in Indiana)


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

If it's XL and above 1.0, with exception of arenas, stadiums and bar closing time, but if its 45+ than 1.0 lol


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> If it's XL and above 1.0, with exception of arenas, stadiums and bar closing time, but if its 45+ than 1.0 lol


How about a 4.5 at Toyota Park for XL. The 5 people went to Rolling Meadows, a $78 trip that took about 55 minutes.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Tom Harding said:


> How about a 4.5 at Toyota Park for XL. The 5 people went to Rolling Meadows, a $78 trip that took about 75 minutes.


Not familiar with Toyota park but assuming I got my 6-7 rider no shows on x/pool before it, sounds good to me lol


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Not familiar with Toyota park but assuming I got my 6-7 rider no shows on x/pool before it, sounds good to me lol


In Chicago, 70th and Harlem


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

After this last week, no one under a 4.8. I was feeling generous and picking up 4.5+ and guess what. My rating dropped and had the worst week of 5* compared to total number of rated rides I’ve gotten since I started. Same clean car, same driving, same same same EXCEPT I was picking up much lower rated pax than I usually do. So back to 4.8+ only.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

4.89 on X (I only do Surge rides)
4.92 on Select / Premier
Anything on a 2.5+ surge
Here is a good sample that paid off. 
4.86 No Thanks a minute later 5.0 higher surge Yes Thank You!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I really think it depends on the overall character of people and drivers. Nobody can tell me that the demographic of a San Francisco group of riders is the same as a group of Chicago riders, or Atlanta, or Kansas City. 
I don't even look most of the time. I want to know how far away it is. If I get a funny feeling I'll look on the way, but usually I don't care, I and don't have any problems -- I only work days. 
I take people to work, to doctors appts, to the market, the hairdresser, the grocery store, the theater, to school, to the mechanic to pick up their car. All the boring stupid mundane every day crap we all have to do. Then I pick them up and take them home from wherever I (or someone just like me) took them to. 
Thats the way day shift is. Gangbangers are rare, and tame at that time of day. Tweekers and junkies don't come out till sundown (like cockroaches). 
So, ratings don't matter, because whoever he pissed off at 4am isn't here -- and I have a whole different person at 9am.


----------



## utrev (Jul 21, 2018)

I like living by the seat of my pants and will pick anyone up anytime anywhere .because I am in control of the situation .fine you want to stick a gun in my face ? Cool I'm gonna run this car into the bridge pylon **** it as for picking up drunks cool give me shit out you go....don't care side of the interstate 3 ft of snow .try to engage me in stupid convo? I olitics,religion ,or why you are a virgin vegan not a vegetarian and you need a towel because I have leather seats. ***** please take the bus..lol.its not the pax I have problems with it's Ubers stupid ass alogrythm I have a problem with


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

utrev said:


> I like living by the seat of my pants and will pick anyone up anytime anywhere .because I am in control of the situation .fine you want to stick a gun in my face ? Cool I'm gonna run this car into the bridge pylon &%[email protected]!* it as for picking up drunks cool give me shit out you go....don't care side of the interstate 3 ft of snow .try to engage me in stupid convo? I olitics,religion ,or why you are a virgin vegan not a vegetarian and you need a towel because I have leather seats. ***** please take the bus..lol.its not the pax I have problems with it's Ubers stupid ass alogrythm I have a problem with


Very well said. It all boils down to how Uber constructs their policies!


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Joshua J said:


> I take 4.5's all the time.
> 
> HONESTLY, they sometimes get in the car and I can only wonder what or how they received such a rating. Reading some of the driver's "rating criteria" here on the forum - I can't say I'm surprised if they're from some of the bigger cities(3 stars for no cash tip, etc.) Another thought is they took Ubers drunk/with drunk idiot friends and got downrated also. Also minorities/people of color/foreign almost always have lower ratings in general.


Your last part of your comment, those are the ones that give white drivers low rating too.


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

Also, I have noticed that people with an air of superiority tend to have lower ratings.

I will only take a risk with a 4.5 - 4.7 if they are very close by.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> View attachment 206051


Double NO


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

And it was a nightmare.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I might have to pick up Jim with a 1.0 just to ask him how his score is so low plus it is PT.. and he maybe drunk at Hooters and misplaced his pin.
> 
> Yo Jimbo those big fat Ti++ies distracting your abilty to drop your pin correctly or was it the 5 pitchers of Budweiser? Tru Tru


1 min and 1 star!


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

If it’s surging or PT I don’t care. Non surge 4.8.


----------



## Tokichop (Apr 9, 2018)

I usually give a few rides before going to work in the morning (most of those are airport trips) and on the weekends (bar crowd).
For some reason low rating pax from airport (4.6-4.7) tend to be from the same few areas and all were decent ppl which made me wonder if the drivers rate on a different scale according to the standard of their regions.
The bar crowd usually 4.7 up most are just fine.. Again some of those low ratings came from drivers who simply just hate drunk people and have little to no tolerance for them. Why they even turn their apps on at 2 a.m on Saturday I’ll never know


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I picked up a 4.51 yesterday (morning) from the Hyatt Place on a 2.6x surge going to the airport. She and her man were Aussies in town for the CrossFit games. No problem whatsoever, so I figured they must rate differently "down under". Either than or she's quite the hellian when drinking.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

Yasir Mehmood said:


> My app not get opened due to an error
> Something need to be updated? ??
> what is this?


Its a notice that you are asking a question that has nothing to do with this feed


----------



## Milwaukee Suburb Driver (Apr 7, 2016)

Nothing below a 4.5 for me. I think I've only come across people with a lower rating than that a few times. Anything below a 4.7 and I chat with hem about their rating.


----------



## Getmeoutofhere (Aug 8, 2018)

Lol I don't look. I just don't want to whack out my numbers.


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

Joshua J said:


> I take 4.5's all the time.
> 
> HONESTLY, they sometimes get in the car and I can only wonder what or how they received such a rating. Reading some of the driver's "rating criteria" here on the forum - I can't say I'm surprised if they're from some of the bigger cities(3 stars for no cash tip, etc.) Another thought is they took Ubers drunk/with drunk idiot friends and got downrated also. Also minorities/people of color/foreign almost always have lower ratings in general.


youre being generous, no cash tip = 1 star, 1 dollar cash tip or more = 5 stars, "i tip in the app"= 4 stars


----------

